# Can I remove the baby mice from the mother...



## TiMeZOuT (Jul 7, 2009)

Can I remove the baby mice from the mother the same day of birth? I'm not worring about the pinkies, they are food. I'm worried about the mothers.

Oooh and I am proud of my mice. I am a first time breeder and my two pregnant mice gave birth at the same exact time and out of 20 baby mice, none of which were dead. They look very healthy in my opinion.

Another question I have is what is the best way to kill the mice before I freeze them? Do I just toss them in the freezer alive?

Thanks,

TiMeZOuT


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

please do a welcome post in the intro section before posting elsewhere 

and this is generally discussed in the culling section to save upsetting people that wish not to see it, you must have 50 posts to enter the section though...

if you wish to discuss it, you could always PM someone whos willing to talk about it


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome to the forum and as velvet meece says please introduce yourself.The culling section is available to established members only but you will be most welcome there in future.If in the meantime you need help please contact a member via private message as the subject is sensitive and we do not wish to offend.
http://www.livefoodshop.co.uk may also be of use to you. Check out the forum area .Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Whoops, mod instincts kicking in, force of habit :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Velvet_Meece said:


> Whoops, mod instincts kicking in, force of habit :lol:


lol :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a mod on another forum and like moaning at people :lol:

Shows how at home i feel here :love1


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I just thought trip trap.....


----------

